# Cherry Bomb Glass Packs How Do They Sound



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

I am thinking about replacing stock mufflers on my GTO with Cherry Bomb glass packs. Car is completely stock. Any information on how this will sound?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Glass packs are loud, until you run WOT a couple times and blow all the glass packing out of them. Then they are REALLY loud.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL

I think they sound great, but they will sound MUCH better if you mount them up where the resonator is, instead of at the very end of the system.


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

Glass packs work great as replacement resonators, but there's no way I'd use them as the main mufflers on a V8. A Thrush chambered all-welded muffler would be the way to go. Get the sound of a Magnaflow or Flowmaster for about half the price.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/WLK-17656/?rtype=10


I did modify a pair of Cherry Bomb glasspacks for my 2007 Honda Shadow Sabre 1100cc motorcycle though. Here's a video/sound clip of that:


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

an idea I have the kooks afterburner axle backs on mine they are like a glass pack a straight threw desighn and the rest is stock and they arent really loud but deep and when you get into the gas they can get semi loud. I like them just enough.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I had glasspack bullets on with everything else stock, and sounded
great. I then replaced the resonators with an x-pipe and it got rather loud.
Later put on LTs catless and was WAY too loud for me.
If you go with bullets, make sure they are at least 2.5 in. core.
Many are 2 to 2.25 in. cores with 2.5 in. ends.
These can be had at the local speed shop for about $12 each.
I now have Magnaflow #12229 glasspack ovals, and the 
are somewhat loud, but no resonance in the car.

Larry


----------



## socal1200r (Mar 5, 2010)

I was looking at the installation pdf file for a Borla exhaust, and found a picture of the stock exhaust for the 05/06 models. Looks like they have mufflers right before the tips at the back, in addition to the resonator right under the back of the transmission? 

I'd suggest going a progressive route, and replace the back mufflers with something like Thrush chambered all-welded mufflers, which are about half the price of similar mufflers from Flowmaster or Magnaflow. Then, if the sound wasn't quite right, I'd remove the resonator next. 'Course another option that's already been mentioned is to replace the stock mufflers with glasspacks, but from my experience, 'packs don't last long and get too loud once the packing is blown out.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Check the legality of glass packs in your state. They may not be legal. I had a '96 chev truck with them in and was pulled over. Got a fix it warning. Had to replace them and show up at the DMV with the truck to prove I changed them. The authorities have left me alone with them installed in my goat. But, it's old school too...... You may not get away with it.


----------

